# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεόραση παλαιού τύπου - Άγνωστη μάρκα (Help)

## pashalis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ανοίγω θέμα συζήτησης.
 Χρειάζομαι τις γνώσεις σας για το εξής θέμα: Στο διαμέρισμα που μένω υπάρχει η θυροτηλεόραση που επισυνάπτω σε φωτογραφίες. Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι οτι δεν λειτουργεί η συνομιλία (απο την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας στο διαμέρισμα και αντίστροφα) και δεν λειτουργεί το κουμπί που ανοίγει την πόρτα (δούλευε έως πριν 2 μέρες). Βασικά μόνο η οθόνη λειτουργεί πλέον. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν διαθέτει κάποιο label ώστε να βρώ σχέδια για να το ψάξω. 

*Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος ώστε να μου πεί την μάρκα και ίσως λοιπές πληροφορίες.* 

Υγ 1: Εννοείται το έχω ανοίξει και το έχω κοιτάξει απο πίσω μήπως και βρώ κάποιο label. Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι η φράση "Patented. Made in Italy". 
Υγ 2: Επίσης εννοείται πως μπορώ να στείλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες απο το εσωτερικό του. 


Ευχαριστώ την ομάδα!

----------


## k_sotiris

Φίλε Πασχάλη καλημέρα.
Η θυροτηλεόραση είναι URMET. Πάντως και εγώ δεν την έχω συναντήσει ξανά.
Η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να είναι το σύστημα 7+n+coax.

----------

pashalis (04-10-17)

----------


## briko

θυροτηλεοραση URMET με ομοαξονικό του 70-80 κατασκευής !!!!.
για να μην δουλεύει ομιλία και κλειδαριά έχεις κομμένο καλώδιο . αν δεν ξέρεις μην πειράζεις θα κάνεις χειρότερη ζημιά. πάρε αντιπροσωπεια για βοήθεια .
kaeson sa.
παλιότερα είχα βρει 2-3 πολυκατοικιες με αυτό τον τύπο , αλλά τώρα είμαι μακριά.
έβγαινε όμως και 5 συρμάτων.

----------

pashalis (04-10-17)

----------


## pashalis

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα κάνω την διακριτική προσπάθεια μου (μετρήσεις κλπ) και θα δω. 
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## her

Πρόσεξε, είναι δύσκολο μόνιτορ αυτο. Δυο φορές εχω επισκευάσει και ειναι πολυ περίεργο. Πρόσεξε την γλώσσα

Το πρόβλημα ειναι σίγουρα μονο στο δικό σου διαμέρισμα;

----------

pashalis (09-10-17)

----------


## pashalis

Το πρόβλημα είναι στο δικό μου διαμέρισμα (απο όσο ξέρω).
 Το ιστορικό είναι το εξής: 
Έως και πριν 3-4 μέρες λειτουργούσαν μόνο το άνοιγμα της πόρτας εισόδου (πολυκατοικίας), το buzzer και η οθόνη. Δηλαδή αν χτύπαγε κάποιος το κουδούνι απο κάτω, αυτό χτύπαγε στο διαμέρισμα, μπορούσα να του ανοίξω την πόρτα και μπορούσα να τον δω. Το κουμπί που πάταγα για να ανοίξω την πόρτα είναι το πάνω-πάνω (αυτό που κλείνει όταν μπεί το ακουστικό στην θέση του)

Δεν λειτουργούσε η ομιλία (δεν μπορούσα ούτε να ακούσω, ούτε να μιλήσω)

Τώρα λειτουργούν η οθόνη (μπορώ να δω) και το buzzer (χτυπάει κανονικά). 
Δεν λειτουργεί το άνοιγμα πόρτας (χώρις να έχει συμβεί κάποιο γεγονός. Δεν πειράχτηκε τίποτα)

----------

